# Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre. Ok solo scuole e aziende.



## admin (30 Ottobre 2020)

Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione. 

Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2020)

Non sto qui a discutere il provvedimento, che comunque ci condannerà definitivamente come nazione.

Ma sottolineo il fatto che continua la sterminata serie di bugie da parte di questo soggetto QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/conte-cittadini-stanchi-eviteremo-lockdown-vt95322.html


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2020)

Questo secondo lockdown servirà, ovviamente, per richiedere i soldi del MES tra i fuochi d'artificio dei demogorgoni antinazionalisti.

Al terzo, si venderà direttamente tutto agli alieni gialli.


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Speriamo che qualcuno venga a tagliarvi la testa questa volta.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Secondo voi si potrà almeno andare a trovare fidanzate, trombamiche per chi ce l' ha usando l' escamotage "congiunti" o ci barricheranno in casa tipo galera col solo permesso di andare a lavorare?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sto qui a discutere il provvedimento, che comunque ci condannerà definitivamente come nazione.
> 
> Ma sottolineo il fatto che continua la sterminata serie di bugie da parte di questo soggetto QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/conte-cittadini-stanchi-eviteremo-lockdown-vt95322.html



Queste cose non le sopporto; 

Ma perchè non diceva quello che sapevamo tutti? 

Bastava dire "Il pericolo di un lockdown è altissimo, faremo di tutto per evitarlo". Punto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Inutile fare voli fantasiosi, come Spagna. Francia a Marzo erano 2msettimane dietro di noi, noi adesso siamo 10 giorni dietro alla Francia, 
Per vedere cosa accadrá tra 10 giorni qui, basta guardare adesso li.

Emblematica la dichiarazione della Merkel al vertice UE, “avremmo dovuto chiudere prima, ma l’opinione pubblica ha bisogno di vedere gli ospedali pieni per accettare tali provvedimenti”. Come al solito di una chiarezza e franchezza imbarazzante.

Stanno giá pensando a come evitare la terza ondata.... la seconda ormai é andata, chiudere e aspettare che passi ‘a nuttata, come a Marzo.

L’unico dubbio sono le scuole elementari e gli asili. Riusciremo a tenerli aperti e contenere efficacemente i contagi?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Queste cose non le sopporto;
> 
> Ma perchè non diceva quello che sapevamo tutti?
> 
> Bastava dire "Il pericolo di un lockdown è altissimo, faremo di tutto per evitarlo". Punto.



Piú buchi lasciamo piú a lungo staremo chiusi.
Vedremo se si preferirá lasciare scuole aperte e un pó di Libertá in piú, ma passare gennaio in lockdown, oppure si stringerá, cercando di allentare qualcosa tra fine dicembre e Gennaio.


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piú buchi lasciamo piú a lungo staremo chiusi.
> Vedremo se si preferirá lasciare scuole aperte e un pó di Libertá in piú, ma passare gennaio in lockdown, oppure si stringerá, cercando di allentare qualcosa tra fine dicembre e Gennaio.



Sempre che non si scateni una guerra Civile,scenario che non sottovaluterei


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



No dai..io tornerei un uomo libero l'8 tampone permettendo almeno un paio di giorni d'aria lasciatemeli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inutile fare voli fantasiosi, come Spagna. Francia a Marzo erano 2msettimane dietro di noi, noi adesso siamo 10 giorni dietro alla Francia,
> Per vedere cosa accadrá tra 10 giorni qui, basta guardare adesso li.
> 
> *Emblematica la dichiarazione della Merkel al vertice UE, “avremmo dovuto chiudere prima, ma l’opinione pubblica ha bisogno di vedere gli ospedali pieni per accettare tali provvedimenti”. Come al solito di una chiarezza e franchezza imbarazzante.*
> ...



non sapevo lo avesse detto.
io lo dico da settimane... mi fa piacere che qualche capo di stato usa il cervello.

perchè i crucchi fanno sempre tutto meglio di noi? chiudono prima con metà contagi ed il doppio della capienza della sanità. poi ci chiediamo perchè loro sono ricchi e noi no.


----------



## Goro (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo secondo lockdown servirà, ovviamente, per richiedere i soldi del MES tra i fuochi d'artificio dei demogorgoni antinazionalisti.
> 
> Al terzo, si venderà direttamente tutto agli alieni gialli.



L'Italia è praticamente seppellita con questa mossa, si salvi chi può


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sempre che non si scateni una guerra Civile,scenario che non sottovaluterei



Ma va lá....


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Un minuto di silenzio per [MENTION=5220]Ringhio8[/MENTION]


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma va lá....



Tu pensi che a Napoli accettino supinamente questo provvedimento? Povero illuso


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piú buchi lasciamo piú a lungo staremo chiusi.
> Vedremo se si preferirá lasciare scuole aperte e un pó di Libertá in piú, ma passare gennaio in lockdown, oppure si stringerá, cercando di allentare qualcosa tra fine dicembre e Gennaio.



fatto come a marzo abbiam visto che basta 1 mese.
fatto come in cina 15 giorni.
fatto così forse ne serviranno 2.

ma partiamo da una situazione nettamente migliore che a marzo... probabilmente riapriranno dopo le feste.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> L'Italia è praticamente seppellita con questa mossa, si salvi chi può



Gli Italiani son famosi per riuscire sempre a trovare il modo di tirarsi in piedi stai tranquillo. Montanelli lo ripeteva in continuazione "Per l'Italia non vedo un futuro, per gli italiani ne vedo uno brillante". 

Come sempre ci rimboccheremo le maniche e si ripartirà.


----------



## Milo (30 Ottobre 2020)

Grossi dubbi a tenere le scuole aperte


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sapevo lo avesse detto.
> io lo dico da settimane... mi fa piacere che qualche capo di stato usa il cervello.
> 
> perchè i crucchi fanno sempre tutto meglio di noi? chiudono prima con metà contagi ed il doppio della capienza della sanità. poi ci chiediamo perchè loro sono ricchi e noi no.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inutile fare voli fantasiosi, come Spagna. Francia a Marzo erano 2msettimane dietro di noi, noi adesso siamo 10 giorni dietro alla Francia,
> Per vedere cosa accadrá tra 10 giorni qui, basta guardare adesso li.
> 
> *Emblematica la dichiarazione della Merkel al vertice UE, “avremmo dovuto chiudere prima, ma l’opinione pubblica ha bisogno di vedere gli ospedali pieni per accettare tali provvedimenti”. Come al solito di una chiarezza e franchezza imbarazzante.*
> ...



Imbarazzante per le tante zucche vuote che popolano questo pianeta. 
Trattati da minus-habens, con questa schiettezza.

Prossimo step: togliergli il diritto di voto e la partecipazione alle decisioni importanti

L' unica cosa che deva fare l' UE è: far si che si possa serenamente chiudere ogni tipo di attività, come fosse una vacanza, e riaprirla altrettanto serenamente quando tutto sarà più tranquillo, senza fallimenti, senza suicidi, senza debiti.

Questo è il mondo che vorrei, nel 2020. 

Voglio vedere questo famigerato progresso, non solo quello economico o tecnologico, quello sociale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Tu pensi che a Napoli accettino supinamente questo provvedimento? Povero illuso



Tra accettarlo tranquillamente e la guerra civile, non c’è un mare, c’é un oceano.
Io,tranne Ringhio, non conosco nessuno disposto ad imbracciare il fucile e attaccare polizia ed esercito. Forse frequento persone di un circolo ristretto.

Poi voglio vedere quando, tra qualche settimana inizieremo ad avere le file delle ambulanze fuori dagli ospedali che voglia di fare una guerra ci sará...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sto qui a discutere il provvedimento, che comunque ci condannerà definitivamente come nazione.
> 
> Ma sottolineo il fatto che continua la sterminata serie di bugie da parte di questo soggetto QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/conte-cittadini-stanchi-eviteremo-lockdown-vt95322.html



ora che il secondo lockdown non è nemmeno quotato (penso un mesetto/45 giorni per liberarci un po' per Natale), pensiamo al terzo che arriverà verso Febbraio/Marzo.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ora che il secondo lockdown non è nemmeno quotato (penso un mesetto/45 giorni per liberarci un po' per Natale), pensiamo al terzo che arriverà verso Febbraio/Marzo.



Ovvio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante per le tante zucche vuote che popolano questo pianeta.
> Trattati da minus-habens, con questa schiettezza.
> 
> Prossimo step: togliergli il diritto di voto e la partecipazione alle decisioni importanti
> ...



Sul serenamente non ci conterei,su un aiuto a tirare avanti in una quei manera..... Si.

Purtroppo, lo so che é un discorso difficile... ma in clima Merkel (schiettezza), va fatto.

Diversamente dalla crisi finanziaria, che metteva a rischio aziende chiave per il paese, questa crisi sanitaria mette in crisi le micro-aziende ricostruibili e rimpiazzabili.

Mi spiego:
Se chiude un ENI o una Leonardo, oppure una fabbrica di componenti automotive, una volta passata la crisi, quell’azienda non la fai piú, perché il suo mercato é stato preso da una concorrente.

Se in una cittá con 100 ristoranti li chiudi tutti...
Magari 30 fanno la fame, ma restano aperti e 70 chiudono.
Passata la crisi è tornata la domanda (non é che i clienti vanno in un ristorante in alta Sassonia invece di andare in quello di Pistoia) i 30 sopravvissuti faranno boom, e piano piano si apriranno/riapriranno altre attivitá fino a reincontrare la domanda.
La Ue si deve occupare di tenere aperto chi ha le fondamenta abbastanza solide per farlo e dare gli strumenti finanziari per riaprire nuove attivitá per coprire la domanda liberata da chi non ce l’ha fatta.

Vale per i ristoranti, i bar, i parrucchieri, i centri estetici, i teatri, i cinema....
Tutte quelle attivitá la cui domanda deve essere obbligatoriamente soddisfatta localmente e non rischiano che qualche azienda di altri paesi gli “soffi” i clienti potenziali.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Grossi dubbi a tenere le scuole aperte



Parcheggio. Solo parcheggio. Che poi è l'unica funzione quantomeno utile della scuola di oggi.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sul serenamente non ci conterei,su un aiuto a tirare avanti in una quei manera..... Si.
> 
> Purtroppo, lo so che é un discorso difficile... ma in clima Merkel (schiettezza), va fatto.
> 
> ...



Si questo concetto l' ho espresso anche io, e fila perfettamente.

Ma nel 2020, sotto l' aspetto sociale, mi piacerebbe si potesse arrivare al punto dove appunto chiudere va visto come una vacanza, senza sofferenze di alcun tipo per nessuno. 
Questo sarebbe l' apice del progresso sociale.

Quando arriverà una malattia mortale ( prima o poi capiterà), cosa faranno? 
Saremo ancora qui a scegliere tra sacrificare vite o economia? dai... non dovremmo essere a questo punto, ripeto, nel 2020


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Inevitabile  

Rimango della mia idea che avesse detto subito la verità sarebbe stato meglio.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Scuole che puntualmente chiuderanno dopo un paio di settimane. La situazione è tragica e il Paese oramai è al collasso a 360 gradi


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Ottimo. In tutto questo scenario non posso altro che osservare:

- la stragrande maggioranza della gente si è ormai abituata e ritiene opportuno quello che succede
- qualsiasi critica è fuori luogo, e chi critica è ampiamente in errore, anzi è sua la colpa (anche da rinchiuso in casa)
- si attende (l'impressione è che si desideri) un sistema cinese, il migliore in assoluto

Vabbé. Via libera al sistema cinese, che sterminerà il sistema occidentale.

Già. E' in Cina che cominceranno ad usare il sistema occidentale, come documentato dalle discoteche di Wuhan piene.

Complimenti a questo modo di pensare. La nostra "democrazia" ha generato dei mostri aberranti.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. In tutto questo scenario non posso altro che osservare:
> 
> - la stragrande maggioranza della gente si è ormai abituata e ritiene opportuno quello che succede
> - qualsiasi critica è fuori luogo, e chi critica è ampiamente in errore, anzi è sua la colpa (anche da rinchiuso in casa)
> ...



I demogorgoni hanno realizzato il sogno di Hitler.


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sapevo lo avesse detto.
> io lo dico da settimane... mi fa piacere che qualche capo di stato usa il cervello.
> 
> perchè i crucchi fanno sempre tutto meglio di noi? chiudono prima con metà contagi ed il doppio della capienza della sanità. poi ci chiediamo perchè loro sono ricchi e noi no.



perche sono un popolo diverso.
ti ricordi gli ultimi anni di galliani che tutto il forum scriveva che non ci interessava vincere ma un progetto che ci riportasse a vincere e detto chiaramente?
ecco elliot ha fatto cosi e non ci va bene lo stesso. siamo italiani e loro ci rispecchiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. In tutto questo scenario non posso altro che osservare:
> 
> - la stragrande maggioranza della gente si è ormai abituata e ritiene opportuno quello che succede
> - qualsiasi critica è fuori luogo, e chi critica è ampiamente in errore, anzi è sua la colpa (anche da rinchiuso in casa)
> ...



Sindrome di Alamo in piena regola fratello


----------



## Wetter (30 Ottobre 2020)

Non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, la situazione negli ospedali sta peggiorando e continuerà a peggiorare se non si fa qualcosa subito.
A mio modestissimo parere bisognerebbe evitare il più possibile i contatti sociali dove si abbassano le difese (e le mascherine). Quindi Si al lavoro con le MASSIME precauzioni, a questo punto NO ai ristoranti, NO alla cene tra amici e parenti, Coprifuoco (so che è una brutta parola) alle 20 in modo da evitare cene tra amici e parenti. SI all'attività fisica e alle passeggiate all'aperto tra conviventi o in solitudine; spero che si rendano conto di aver fatto una ca*ata colossale a Marzo a vietare anche una semplice passeggiata all'aria aperta.
SI allo sport professionistico, sia per il movimento in se sia per dare una valvola di sfogo ai cittadini frustati da questa situazione.
L'ultimo punto è la scuola, io sarei per chiudere anche li ma mi sto rendendo conto che nessuna nazione anche quelle messe molto peggio di noi lo voglia fare.
Che senso ha chiudere tutti i negozi? tutte le attività?
Se vado a comprare le scarpe ed io sto con la mascherina e il commesso sta con la FFP2 come posso pensare di contagiarmi? Ripeto, un lockdown intelligente sarebbe un lockdown dove rimangono chiuse solo le situazioni dove c'è più rischio di contrarre il virus.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo voi si potrà almeno andare a trovare fidanzate, trombamiche per chi ce l' ha usando l' escamotage "congiunti" o ci barricheranno in casa tipo galera col solo permesso di andare a lavorare?



Campa cavallo.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. In tutto questo scenario non posso altro che osservare:
> 
> - la stragrande maggioranza della gente si è ormai abituata e ritiene opportuno quello che succede
> - qualsiasi critica è fuori luogo, e chi critica è ampiamente in errore, anzi è sua la colpa (anche da rinchiuso in casa)
> ...



Non è opportuno cio che succede, credo e spero siano tutti sani di mente e incazzati/abbattuti da sto schifo.

Tuttavia c’è chi con realismo “manda giu il boccone amaro” in quanto c’è una pandemia mondiale in cui tutti adottano il lockdown e c’é chi è illuso che con qualche manovra estiva diversa ora saremmo in giro allegramente senza restrizioni.

Il governo italiano fa pena e ha fatto errori, non ci piove, ma guarda che saremmo qui comunque in aria di lockdown anche se ci fosse stato altro, lo si può chiaramente verificare leggendo i giornali.

Una pandemia non è giusta, non e che siccome a marzo uno ha sofferto chiuso in casa (molte nazioni eruropee, mica solo noi) il virus dice “ah no apposto lui ha gia dato non lo colpisco piu”. Ma di che parliamo? Mah.

Che poi, ce da “prendersela gravemente” (la parola che avevo usato è censurata) con i cinesi che ora sembra che se la godano dopo aver infestato il pianeta e andrebbero puniti, sfondi una porta aperta.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Ottobre 2020)

per me se non si organizza un lockdown di 14 giorni in tutta Europa,in modo da controllare il traffico terrestre, faremo altri 2-3-4 lockdown durante l'anno


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I demogorgoni hanno realizzato il sogno di Hitler.



Un sistema occidentale e una cultura in piedi da centinaia, se non migliaia, di anni. Siamo arrivati al progresso, seppur con qualche difetto, certo.

Sembra che il mondo occidentale sia nato così, per grazia divina. Poi arrivano gli alieni gialli, a tavola già apparecchiata, si appropriano dei tuoi sforzi e ti pugnalano alle spalle come il più meschino degli assassini. E hanno pure ragione, hai capito. Siamo noi che abbiamo sbagliato per centinaia di anni.

Mica si dà la colpa al neoliberismo sfrenato, ai potentati, agli agglomerati stile UE e a questa politica suicida. I nazifascisti facevano schifo, i cinesi invece sono dei ganzi, loro sì che hanno capito tutto.

E purtroppo hanno ragione sì, i cinesi.

Come non approfittare del degrado occidentale, osservando come ragiona certa gente che spara 'ste oscenità, magari stando comoda su una sedia, cazzeggiando tutto il giorno, con un bel rdc e altri mesi di riposo assoluto già in programma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante per le tante zucche vuote che popolano questo pianeta.
> Trattati da minus-habens, con questa schiettezza.
> 
> Prossimo step: togliergli il diritto di voto e la partecipazione alle decisioni importanti
> ...



è parecchio che dico che il diritto di voto è una cosa che non può essere assegnata a tutti ma ci dovrebbero essere delle selezioni o qualcosa del genere. altrimenti l'obiettivo sarà sempre portare a casa i voti e non il bene delle nazioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> perche sono un popolo diverso.
> ti ricordi gli ultimi anni di galliani che tutto il forum scriveva che non ci interessava vincere ma un progetto che ci riportasse a vincere e detto chiaramente?
> ecco elliot ha fatto cosi e non ci va bene lo stesso. siamo italiani e loro ci rispecchiano



è così senza dubbio.


----------



## Wetter (30 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me se non si organizza un lockdown di 14 giorni in tutta Europa,in modo da controllare il traffico terrestre, faremo altri 2-3-4 lockdown durante l'anno



In un certo senso hai detto quello che penso anche io. Se c'è stato un errore grossolano in estate (trai tanti fatti da questo governo) è stato quello di aprire le frontiere, di permettere ai vari Americani,Tedeschi,Spagnoli,Inglesi di venire in Italia e di permettere agli italiani di andare in zone dove la pandemia non era sotto controllo come Spagna,Malta,Croazia ecc ecc.
Guarda caso da quel momento in poi è ri-iniziato il lento aumento dei contagi.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> In un certo senso hai detto quello che penso anche io. Se c'è stato un errore grossolano in estate (trai tanti fatti da questo governo) è stato quello di aprire le frontiere, di permettere ai vari Americani,Tedeschi,Spagnoli,Inglesi di venire in Italia e di permettere agli italiani di andare in zone dove la pandemia non era sotto controllo come Spagna,Malta,Croazia ecc ecc.
> Guarda caso da quel momento in poi è ri-iniziato il lento aumento dei contagi.





Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me se non si organizza un lockdown di 14 giorni in tutta Europa,in modo da controllare il traffico terrestre, faremo altri 2-3-4 lockdown durante l'anno



Guardate, vi do una notizia dell' ultima ora: il 40% delle attuali infezioni viene da una piccola variante del Covid-19 che *pare* sia nata tra gli agricoltori della Spagna.

Praticamente ci è tornato da quelli che son andati a Ibiza e Formentera.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sapevo lo avesse detto.
> io lo dico da settimane... mi fa piacere che qualche capo di stato usa il cervello.
> 
> perchè i crucchi fanno sempre tutto meglio di noi? chiudono prima con metà contagi ed il doppio della capienza della sanità. poi ci chiediamo perchè loro sono ricchi e noi no.


Proprio perché sono ricchi possono farlo 
Possono fare questo ed altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fatto come a marzo abbiam visto che basta 1 mese.
> fatto come in cina 15 giorni.
> fatto così forse ne serviranno 2.
> 
> ma partiamo da una situazione nettamente migliore che a marzo... probabilmente riapriranno dopo le feste.



Dopo le feste?! Cioè due mesi di lockdown?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, la situazione negli ospedali sta peggiorando e continuerà a peggiorare se non si fa qualcosa subito.
> A mio modestissimo parere bisognerebbe evitare il più possibile i contatti sociali dove si abbassano le difese (e le mascherine). Quindi Si al lavoro con le MASSIME precauzioni, a questo punto NO ai ristoranti, NO alla cene tra amici e parenti, Coprifuoco (so che è una brutta parola) alle 20 in modo da evitare cene tra amici e parenti. SI all'attività fisica e alle passeggiate all'aperto tra conviventi o in solitudine; spero che si rendano conto di aver fatto una ca*ata colossale a Marzo a vietare anche una semplice passeggiata all'aria aperta.
> SI allo sport professionistico, sia per il movimento in se sia per dare una valvola di sfogo ai cittadini frustati da questa situazione.
> L'ultimo punto è la scuola, io sarei per chiudere anche li ma mi sto rendendo conto che nessuna nazione anche quelle messe molto peggio di noi lo voglia fare.
> ...



Questo è un ragionamento che faccio da tempo, un lockdown intelligente che eviti l'impazzimento della popolazione che in gran parte è avvenuto in primavera. Il problema è che la parola "intelligente" mal si addice a molti componenti di questo governo e del CTS, speriamo che stavolta prevalgano i pochi provvisti di buon senso (tipo le dichiarazioni di Orlando di ieri)


----------



## Albijol (30 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, Giuseppe Conte come Macron pensa ad un lockdown soft da qui a 10 giorni. Si va verso una chiusura entro l prossimo 9 novembre. Resteranno aperte solo le scuole materne ed elementari e le aziende, negozi di attività essenziali, scuole e farmacie. Per muoversi servirà l'autocertificazione.
> 
> Anche il Giornale conferma: Italia in lockdown entro il 9 novembre.



Il giorno che hanno riaperto le scuole sapevamo sarebbe finita così...e abbiamo inoltre avuto due settimane in più dato che negli altri paesi la scuola è iniziata il primo settembre.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ora che il secondo lockdown non è nemmeno quotato (penso un mesetto/45 giorni per liberarci un po' per Natale), pensiamo al terzo che arriverà verso Febbraio/Marzo.



Ovvio
Ne faremo altri finché non succede qualcosa 
Praticamente inutile


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Non è opportuno cio che succede, credo e spero siano tutti sani di mente e incazzati/abbattuti da sto schifo.
> 
> Tuttavia c’è chi con realismo “manda giu il boccone amaro” in quanto c’è una pandemia mondiale in cui tutti adottano il lockdown e c’é chi è illuso che con qualche manovra estiva diversa ora saremmo in giro allegramente senza restrizioni.
> 
> ...



Sì, ok.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sindrome di Alamo in piena regola fratello



Ridi, ridi, fratello, "che la mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi", come si dice qui da noi. 

Purtroppo gli gnocchi se li mangeranno i cinesi, tu preparati a mangiarti le scodelle di riso. E questo lo auspicano i tuoi stessi fratelli, quelli che abitano di fronte casa tua o che commentano qui sul forum. Quelli che commentano una volta ogni due anni sul Milan, ma non perdono occasione per stracciarsi le vesti per i cinesi (e per i cinesi che stanno al governo).

Oddio, te ed io probabilmente non ci arriviamo, ma forse i tuoi figli la vedranno e la subiranno, questa cosa.

Avrai modo di raccontargli come si viveva ai tempi del fatiscente e ingiusto "sistema occidentale".


----------



## Alfred Edwards (30 Ottobre 2020)

L'unica vera critica che io faccio a questo governo è questa:
Io il 16 novembre devo pagare i contributi dell'INPS. Si parla di lockdown, ma la pratica del commercialista mi è arrivata normalmente...non si parla minimamente di ridurre qualche pensione? Sento la Meloni e Salvini.. vabbe, lasciamo perdere.
Ci sono pensioni anche a 2.000 euro, e conosco personalmente molte persone, completamente inutili! Gente che percepisce da anni e anni pensioni dei mariti defunti. Vogliamo "tassare" anche queste mini-super-pensioni?
Siamo in una situazione di pandemia globale, non è colpa di nessuno (se non dei cinesi), dovremmo essere in una situazione di solidarietà.. per tutti! Questo io critico, se siamo nella melma, ne usciamo meglio tutti assieme..


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sapevo lo avesse detto.
> io lo dico da settimane... mi fa piacere che qualche capo di stato usa il cervello.
> 
> perchè i crucchi fanno sempre tutto meglio di noi? chiudono prima con metà contagi ed il doppio della capienza della sanità. poi ci chiediamo perchè loro sono ricchi e noi no.



oppure il contrario, possono fare certe cose perchè sono ricchi


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me ci andiamo nei prossimi 5 giorni..


----------



## Rikyg83 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo voi si potrà almeno andare a trovare fidanzate, trombamiche per chi ce l' ha usando l' escamotage "congiunti" o ci barricheranno in casa tipo galera col solo permesso di andare a lavorare?



E' obbligatorio che ciò sia vietato, altrimenti non sarebbe coerente con tutto ciò che dicono gli amati virologi "che le hanno azzeccate tutte"!
Ridurre socialità, ridurre contatti, distanze personali....


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo voi si potrà almeno andare a trovare fidanzate, trombamiche per chi ce l' ha usando l' escamotage "congiunti" o ci barricheranno in casa tipo galera col solo permesso di andare a lavorare?



Ovviamente sarà galera. Ringrazia se ti concedono di lavorare


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> E' obbligatorio che ciò sia vietato, altrimenti non sarebbe coerente con tutto ciò che dicono gli amati virologi "che le hanno azzeccate tutte"!
> Ridurre socialità, ridurre contatti, distanze personali....



Stai paragonando vedersi in 10 col vedere la tua fidanzata ?! Serio o fazioso?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo voi si potrà almeno andare a trovare fidanzate, trombamiche per chi ce l' ha usando l' escamotage "congiunti" o ci barricheranno in casa tipo galera col solo permesso di andare a lavorare?



Il nuovo stratagemma di Casalino è spacciarlo mediaticamente come "lockdown soft".
Ma sarà come quello di prima.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tra accettarlo tranquillamente e la guerra civile, non c’è un mare, c’é un oceano.
> Io,tranne Ringhio, non conosco nessuno disposto ad imbracciare il fucile e attaccare polizia ed esercito. Forse frequento persone di un circolo ristretto.
> 
> Poi voglio vedere quando, tra qualche settimana inizieremo ad avere le file delle ambulanze fuori dagli ospedali che voglia di fare una guerra ci sará...



Evidentemente vivi in una bolla allora.


----------



## Rikyg83 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stai paragonando vedersi in 10 col vedere la tua fidanzata ?! Serio o fazioso?



Un pizzico di provocazione l'ho messa, lo ammetto.
Dipende sempre da quanti contatti abbiano i due fidanzati. Se tizio vive da solo e la sua fidanzata vive da sola, liberissimi di congiungersi quanto gli pare, finché non c'è legge che tiene chiusi in casa.
Tuttavia se entrambi lavorano non in smart working, i rischi ci sono che contribuiscano a veicolare qualche altro contagio. O no?
A parte questo, secondo me non sarà possibile uscire di casa se non per necessità, motivi di salute e lavoro (e scuola se le tengono aperte).
Poi non so se ci sarà un lockdown intermedio.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il nuovo stratagemma di Casalino è spacciarlo mediaticamente come "lockdown soft".
> Ma sarà come quello di prima.



Si beh, probabile, fortuna siamo senzienti e lo capiamo da noi se è soft, light, hard o tutti i termini che vogliono usare.

Secondo me anche qui, va usato raziocinio. 

Passeggiate ( magari non in città), fidanzate, se proprio c'è l' amico / amica che non puoi assolutamente rinunciare a vedere per non andare fuori di matto e te lo spacci come congiunto o simili, vanno lasciate autorizzate.

Sono stanco di subire misure prese per i grossi centri abitati.

Per la nostra salute mentale in primis. Almeno lavoro e fidanzata / fidanzato va lasciato libero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un minuto di silenzio per [MENTION=5220]Ringhio8[/MENTION]



Ah non serve minuto di silenzio, ormai é andata, ho chiuso, e mi son messo a cercare lavoro, almeno finché sarà concesso. Ma di certo non me ne sto zitto per far piacere a qualcuno


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> *Un pizzico di provocazione l'ho messa, lo ammetto*.
> Dipende sempre da quanti contatti abbiano i due fidanzati. Se tizio vive da solo e la sua fidanzata vive da sola, liberissimi di congiungersi quanto gli pare, finché non c'è legge che tiene chiusi in casa.
> Tuttavia se entrambi lavorano non in smart working, i rischi ci sono che contribuiscano a veicolare qualche altro contagio. O no?
> A parte questo, secondo me non sarà possibile uscire di casa se non per necessità, motivi di salute e lavoro (e scuola se le tengono aperte).
> Poi non so se ci sarà un lockdown intermedio.



ahaha non l' avevo notato!

Però dai cavolo, almeno la fidanzata. 

E' un pò come vietare di vedere la moglie ( alcuni magari sarebbero felici di questo  )


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (30 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo il lockdown, ancora una volta, è l'unica soluzione. Penso che nessuno discuta il provvedimento in sé (adottato da tutti i paesi di tutti i colori politici, non tiratemi fuori la Svezia vi prego...) quanto il fatto che siamo stati investiti dalla seconda ondata come se fossimo a marzo, completamente impreparati. Questa è la cosa davvero inaccetabile.
Qualcuno però ha citato le parole della Merkel la quale ha detto schiettamente che senza ospedali pieni e colonne di bare la gente le restrizioni non te le tollera. Questo è verissimo e lo sappiamo, dobbiamo essere onesti. Quando i numeri erano ancora bassi, come sarebbero state accolte le chiusure? Si sarebbe gridato al terrorismo mediatico e al regime sanitario.
Dobbiamo accettare il fatto che la colpa, oltre che dello Stato per le lacune organizzative, è anche di una bella fetta della popolazione.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stai paragonando vedersi in 10 col vedere la tua fidanzata ?! Serio o fazioso?



La vedo male per i "congiunti"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ridi, ridi, fratello, "che la mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi", come si dice qui da noi.
> 
> Purtroppo gli gnocchi se li mangeranno i cinesi, tu preparati a mangiarti le scodelle di riso. E questo lo auspicano i tuoi stessi fratelli, quelli che abitano di fronte casa tua o che commentano qui sul forum. Quelli che commentano una volta ogni due anni sul Milan, ma non perdono occasione per stracciarsi le vesti per i cinesi (e per i cinesi che stanno al governo).
> 
> ...



Almeno c'è chi si diverte.

Io sono contentissimo di non avere figli per ora, e sicuramente non mi viene voglia di farli.
Cultura e storia cancellate, mascherina, sandali e burka, inginocchiati verso la Mecca.

Ma io sono convinto che ci sono persone che si divertiranno anche così.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sarà galera. Ringrazia se ti concedono di lavorare



Ricordo che avevamo lo stesso problema a Marzo con le donne.

Che poi, chiedo anche ad altri, se mi fermassero mentre vado da lei, non posso dire che conviviamo anche se sui documenti non c'è scritto? ( anche perchè non mentirei, abito metà settimana solo e metà con lei)


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Almeno c'è chi si diverte.
> 
> Io sono contentissimo di non avere figli per ora, e sicuramente non mi viene voglia di farli.
> Cultura e storia cancellate, mascherina, sandali e burka, inginocchiati verso la Mecca.
> ...



Anche io non ne ho e non so se ne voglio.

Ma ho una dannata paura di pentirmi ( senza contare che se hai una ragazza magari passa il tempo e quando li vuoi poi non vengono più per questioni di età)


----------



## Rikyg83 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahaha non l' avevo notato!
> 
> Però dai cavolo, almeno la fidanzata.
> 
> E' un pò come vietare di vedere la moglie ( alcuni magari sarebbero felici di questo  )



Però a parte gli scherzi, permettimi di farti un'altra considerazione: i ragazzini che vivono con i genitori, potrebbero andare a trovare le loro ragazzine che vivono con i propri genitori. Quindi immagino che il lockdown impedirà di uscire di casa per le visite alle proprie fidanzate.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Però a parte gli scherzi, permettimi di farti un'altra considerazione: i ragazzini che vivono con i genitori, potrebbero andare a trovare le loro ragazzine che vivono con i propri genitori. Quindi immagino che il lockdown impedirà di uscire di casa per le visite alle proprie fidanzate.



Si vero, e ne sono cosciente. Mi sto aggrappando agli specchi.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me è questone di 4/5 giorni


----------



## Rikyg83 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si vero, e ne sono cosciente. Mi sto aggrappando agli specchi.



No, sei umano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche io non ne ho e non so se ne voglio.
> 
> Ma ho una dannata paura di pentirmi ( senza contare che se hai una ragazza magari passa il tempo e quando li vuoi poi non vengono più per questioni di età)



Ma a parte questa sciagurata epoca con pandemie e fanatici, è proprio questa configurazione del mondo finta, ipocrita, plasmata sull'apparenza e ui social, che mi spaventa per le nuove generazioni.
Ho un cuginetto che adoro come un fratello, sveglio, intellligente, con la testa sulle spalle.
Ha resistito stoicamente, ma anche lui raggiunti i quattordici anni per non perdere il giro con amici e ragazze si è fatto coinvolgere in questo sistema, con i social attaccati da mattina a sera, il telefonino parte del braccio, la musica spazzatura, e lentamente si sta trasformando e perdendo i suoi valori, quelli veri, quelli sinceri. Anche una roccia come lui non riesce a resistere alla tempesta di questa società moderna. Non lo conosco più, ci soffro. A volte mi sembra addirittura che abbia gli occhi spenti, privi della passione e dell'entusiasmo che aveva prima.
Anch'io sono stato adolescente come tutti, ho avuto i miei turbamenti, ma la mia generazione non era così perché si poteva reggere su qualcosa di solido e puro.

No, di figli per ora proprio non ne voglio. Voglio tirare su un figlio come si deve, ma ho capito che soffrirei troppo quando l'inevitabile marciume della società lo risucchierà. 
E sarà sempre peggio, sempre peggio.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma a parte questa sciagurata epoca con pandemie e fanatici, è proprio questa configurazione del mondo finta, ipocrita, plasmata sull'apparenza e ui social, che mi spaventa per le nuove generazioni.
> Ho un cuginetto che adoro come un fratello, sveglio, intellligente, con la testa sulle spalle.
> Ha resistito stoicamente, ma anche lui raggiunti i quattordici anni per non perdere il giro con amici e ragazze si è fatto coinvolgere in questo sistema, con i social attaccati da mattina a sera, il telefonino parte del braccio, la musica spazzatura, e lentamente si sta trasformando e perdendo i suoi valori, quelli veri, quelli sinceri. Anche una roccia come lui non riesce a resistere alla tempesta di questa società moderna. Non lo conosco più, ci soffro. A volte mi sembra addirittura che abbia gli occhi spenti, privi della passione e dell'entusiasmo che aveva prima.
> Anch'io sono stato adolescente come tutti, ho avuto i miei turbamenti, ma la mia generazione non era così perché si poteva reggere su qualcosa di solido e puro.
> ...



Ti capisco e condivido praticamente tutto.

Pero' devi vederla anche dal lato della tua ragazza ad un certo punto: tu non ho dubbi che vivresti benissimo pure senza figli, e io pure, ma lei? 

Se poi un giorno, anche se adesso fosse d' accordo con la tua visione, con qualche anno in più realizza la cosa e ti va in depressione?

Non sarebbe certo un' ipotesi cosi remota, per una donna è più dura, penso.


----------



## Lambro (30 Ottobre 2020)

Al S.Matteo di Pavia dicono che sono già nell M piu' profonda con una media d'età di bambini *pre adolescenziali* con un quadro clinico Covid difficile da trattare.
40 posti covid in piu' ogni 3 giorni.

Credo che piu' che pensare al dramma politico o quant'altro qui ci sia da pensare a salvare la pelle, tutti noi, il virus ancora non è entrato minimamente nella sua fase invernale più acuta (visto che fuori è primavera in pratica) e siamo già lì lì per affogare.

Stavolta a me fa più paura, è come sapere che arriverà un'onda gigantesca che sai quanto sarà alta ma non sai di preciso quanti danni farà, se anche tu e i tuoi cari vi farete male.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si vero, e ne sono cosciente. Mi sto aggrappando agli specchi.



Se hai la possibilità portala a vivere da te. Ci siamo già passati entrambi, ora lei vive qui da me, SE puoi farlo allora fallo sennò temo che non potrete proprio vedervi come a marzo


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Al S.Matteo di Pavia dicono che sono già nell M piu' profonda con una media d'età di bambini *pre adolescenziali* con un quadro clinico Covid difficile da trattare.
> 40 posti covid in piu' ogni 3 giorni.
> 
> Credo che piu' che pensare al dramma politico o quant'altro qui ci sia da pensare a salvare la pelle, tutti noi, il virus ancora non è entrato minimamente nella sua fase invernale più acuta (visto che fuori è primavera in pratica) e siamo già lì lì per affogare.
> ...



Ma no dai, ormai siamo tutti concordi che per fortuna è pesante solo per gli over 60, non è che sono casi sporadici?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se hai la possibilità portala a vivere da te. Ci siamo già passati entrambi, ora lei vive qui da me, SE puoi farlo allora fallo sennò temo che non potrete proprio vedervi come a marzo



Eh ma il problema è uguale, se la fermano come dimostra che vive con me? Per i documenti non c'è tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti capisco e condivido praticamente tutto.
> 
> Pero' devi vederla anche dal lato della tua ragazza ad un certo punto: tu non ho dubbi che vivresti benissimo pure senza figli, e io pure, ma lei?
> 
> ...



Sì, è un bel dilemma. Per ora anche chi ho vicino condivide questa visione, ma non posso garantire che sarà così per sempre.

Io sono sicuro che sarei un fantastico genitore per un figlio, di quelli da serie Tv "Mamma per amica", ma per l'appunto sarei un genitore da serie Tv anni '80 o '90. 
Io alle imposizioni di questa società non mi voglio adeguare, e finirei con l'essere un dittatore per mio figlio/a e farlo soffrire.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh ma il problema è uguale, se la fermano come dimostra che vive con me? Per i documenti non c'è tempo.



Ah giusto, lei vive parecchio distante vero? avevo scordato questo. Io nella grandissima sfiga sono ""fortunato"" perchè ha perso il lavoro e quindi lo sta cercando qui nelle mie zone.


----------



## Devil man (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Queste cose non le sopporto;
> 
> Ma perchè non diceva quello che sapevamo tutti?
> 
> Bastava dire "Il pericolo di un lockdown è altissimo, faremo di tutto per evitarlo". Punto.


----------



## Lambro (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, ormai siamo tutti concordi che per fortuna è pesante solo per gli over 60, non è che sono casi sporadici?



Mah io ho letto le dichiarazioni che han fatto Mojoli e Nicora, capo anestesista e rianimazione il primo e direttore generale il secondo, Nicori sottolinea come ora ci siano bambini con quadri clinici pesanti come quelli degli adulti ricoverati lì.


----------



## Lambro (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh ma il problema è uguale, se la fermano come dimostra che vive con me? Per i documenti non c'è tempo.



Stessa tua situazione ma con un'aggravante, ho due genitori anziani che non voglio lasciar soli per andare a S.DonatoMilanese dalla mia donna, che è cmq giovane e ha lì anche lei genitori anzianissimi e tutta la sua famiglia.
A marzo siamo stati lontani per 3 mesi e mezzo, ora ho paura che ci toccherà un altro mese , minimo, ma non so se andare là ora o rimanere ad aiutare la mia famiglia, sono molto combattuto.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma a parte questa sciagurata epoca con pandemie e fanatici, è proprio questa configurazione del mondo finta, ipocrita, plasmata sull'apparenza e ui social, che mi spaventa per le nuove generazioni.
> Ho un cuginetto che adoro come un fratello, sveglio, intellligente, con la testa sulle spalle.
> Ha resistito stoicamente, ma anche lui raggiunti i quattordici anni per non perdere il giro con amici e ragazze si è fatto coinvolgere in questo sistema, con i social attaccati da mattina a sera, il telefonino parte del braccio, la musica spazzatura, e lentamente si sta trasformando e perdendo i suoi valori, quelli veri, quelli sinceri. Anche una roccia come lui non riesce a resistere alla tempesta di questa società moderna. Non lo conosco più, ci soffro. A volte mi sembra addirittura che abbia gli occhi spenti, privi della passione e dell'entusiasmo che aveva prima.
> Anch'io sono stato adolescente come tutti, ho avuto i miei turbamenti, ma la mia generazione non era così perché si poteva reggere su qualcosa di solido e puro.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te e condivido le stesse preoccupazioni


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mah io ho letto le dichiarazioni che han fatto Mojoli e Nicora, capo anestesista e rianimazione il primo e direttore generale il secondo, Nicori sottolinea come ora ci siano bambini con quadri clinici pesanti come quelli degli adulti ricoverati lì.


Avevo letto di 3 bambini al San Matteo sotto i due anni ricoverati. Però la situazione era sotto controllo.


----------



## Lambro (30 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avevo letto di 3 bambini al San Matteo sotto i due anni ricoverati. Però la situazione era sotto controllo.



Speriamo sia così Andrea, loro intendevano forse dire pesanti per essere appunto bambini, mentre prima erano abituati ad averle negli adulti/anziani.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante per le tante zucche vuote che popolano questo pianeta.
> Trattati da minus-habens, con questa schiettezza.
> 
> Prossimo step: togliergli il diritto di voto e la partecipazione alle decisioni importanti
> ...



I minus habens vogliono continuare a lavorare per non finire in mezzo ad una strada, il vir bonus moderno invece si domanda se potrà preservare il proprio otium cum dignitate (in compagnia di trombamiche).


_"Prossimo step: togliergli il diritto di voto e la partecipazione alle decisioni importanti"_

La Cina è sempre più vicina, alcuni proprio l'agognano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è parecchio che dico che il diritto di voto è una cosa che non può essere assegnata a tutti ma ci dovrebbero essere delle selezioni o qualcosa del genere. altrimenti l'obiettivo sarà sempre portare a casa i voti e non il bene delle nazioni.



Applausi a scena aperta! 

Il suffragio universale unito all’utilizzo dei social é una bomba sotto i sistemi democratici.

Purtroppo é un pensiero talmente minoritario che qualsiasi considerazione al riguardo é inutile.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia così Andrea, loro intendevano forse dire pesanti per essere appunto bambini, mentre prima erano abituati ad averle negli adulti/anziani.



Lo spero. Quest’anno sono già rassegnato a dover trascorrere il Natale in solitudine. Tragedie su tragedie.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente vivi in una bolla allora.



Talmente una bolla che settimana scorsa 10 giorni in UK ad installare di notte apparati alle fermate dei tram, settimana prossima a Napoli per ripristinare un impianto guasto...

Voli, tamponi,distanziamento, persone....

Come dici tu, non lamentiamoci, almeno lavoriamo, ma é uno stress mentale e fisico continuo. Incontro tantissime persone, cké chi é rassegnato, chi é disperato, chi é fiducioso.... nessuno parla di rivolte.

Poi qualcuno ci sará anche e interessi che convoglino opportunamente tale protesta, anche. Ma da qui a fare guerra civile..... non so se sono io in una bolla o altri proiettino la propria, comprensibile, disperazione in un desiderio di rivolta che cambi la situazione.

Ma cosí non sará.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ma si, eliminiamo il suffragio universale.
Al nostro futuro ci penseranno quelli che se ne fregano se 5-6 milioni di onesti cittadini falliranno per difendere il bene supremo (oggi è la vita, domani chissà).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è parecchio che dico che il diritto di voto è una cosa che non può essere assegnata a tutti ma ci dovrebbero essere delle selezioni o qualcosa del genere. altrimenti l'obiettivo sarà sempre portare a casa i voti e non il bene delle nazioni.



Hai una vaga idea di cosa porterebbe questa tua idea, e chi ci speculerebbe? Esattamente coloro a cui dici di opporti.

Se vuoi continuare a votare in questo scenario da te ipotizzato anche tu tra una decina di anni dovrai andare nella tua sede PD più vicina e cominciare a farti una tessera di partito...
Oppure avremmo un Rousseau nazionale, con "Elevati" di Grillo, dove l'esito è già deciso prima ancora di votare.

Non sarai mai tu a decidere chi è minorato mentale per il voto o a superare le selezioni. Sarà sempre il governo di turno o l'istituzione con interessi.

Questi vogliono fare lo Ius Soli solo per garantirsi voti, secondo te un qualunque governo o autorità farebbe mai una legge per una selezione equa sull'elettorato?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I minus habens vogliono continuare a lavorare per non finire in mezzo ad una strada, il vir bonus moderno invece si domanda se potrà preservare il proprio otium cum dignitate (in compagnia di trombamiche).
> 
> 
> _"Prossimo step: togliergli il diritto di voto e la partecipazione alle decisioni importanti"_
> ...



Non sei obbiettivo, è evidente da mesi. Hai interessi legittimi probabilmente, ed infatti non ti biasimo.

Tanto che ho scritto:

"L' unica cosa che deva fare l' UE è: far si che si possa serenamente chiudere ogni tipo di attività, come fosse una vacanza, e riaprirla altrettanto serenamente quando tutto sarà più tranquillo, senza fallimenti, senza suicidi, senza debiti."

E l' hai volutamente ignorata.

Non è che me ne sbatto le palle, di chi ha problemi. Anzi, mi dispiace e non dovrebbe essere cosi nel 2020.

Sulla tua ironia del ""Prossimo step: togliergli il diritto di voto e la partecipazione alle decisioni importanti""

Sarò cinese, che ti devo dire? pazienza.

Purtroppo nel mondo odierno non tutti riescono a comprendere certe dinamiche complesse ( probabilmente nemmeno io eh) , non esistono statisti infatti, ma solo politici di professione che qualunque cosa dicano/facciano è solo e soltanto per il consenso rapido.
Ovviamente ho volutamente estremizzato, ma siamo in un mondo dove la gente abbocca alle palle di gente come il Salvini o lo Zingaretti o il Grillo di turno.

Gente a cui non affiderei nemmeno la gestione del mio condominio.

Figurati come si puo' fare del bene ad un paese in queste condizioni. 

E ti faccio notare una cosa: dimmi un nome qualunque di gente di ALTO LIVELLO che vedi come facciata in politica?

Nessuno! Perchè siamo in un sistema tale dove una persona intelligente, l' ultima cosa che fa è buttarsi in politica, perchè gli roderebbe essere sconfitta da gente come i sopracitati.
Sarebbe solo una colossale perdita di tempo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Talmente una bolla che settimana scorsa 10 giorni in UK ad installare di notte apparati alle fermate dei tram, settimana prossima a Napoli per ripristinare un impianto guasto...
> 
> Voli, tamponi,distanziamento, persone....
> 
> ...



Bolla nel senso che tanti sono al "sicuro" non nel senso che non incontri persone durante la giornata. Purtroppo quando ci si trova con l'acqua alla gola ci si difende anche andando contro ai nostri stessi ideali. Io sono impulsivo, verbalmente aggressivo, prima rispondo e poi ci penso, so perfettamente di essere la classica pigna in culo, o come una vespa nei calzoni, il senso è quello, so di essere così e di essere pieno di difetti. Oggi però sono anche con le spalle al muro, e l'istinto mi porta anche a pensare che se le parole non servono più a nulla serve passare ad altro. Credo di essermi fatto capire, poi che tu possa avere un pensiero opposto ci sta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Proprio perché sono ricchi possono farlo
> Possono fare questo ed altro



sono ricchi perchè fanno le scelte giuste. finchè si da sempre la colpa agli altri non si va da nessuna parte.
qui non si tratta di poterlo fare o meno, non ci sono speranze, va fatto. come non ci sono speranze di farti capire questo concetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo le feste?! Cioè due mesi di lockdown?



certe cose secondo me si, se riapri tra un mese e tutti vanno nei negozi e ai cenoni sei da capo in 2 settimane.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Ottobre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> L'unica vera critica che io faccio a questo governo è questa:
> Io il 16 novembre devo pagare i contributi dell'INPS. Si parla di lockdown, ma la pratica del commercialista mi è arrivata normalmente...non si parla minimamente di ridurre qualche pensione? Sento la Meloni e Salvini.. vabbe, lasciamo perdere.
> Ci sono pensioni anche a 2.000 euro, e conosco personalmente molte persone, completamente inutili! Gente che percepisce da anni e anni pensioni dei mariti defunti. Vogliamo "tassare" anche queste mini-super-pensioni?
> Siamo in una situazione di pandemia globale, non è colpa di nessuno (se non dei cinesi), dovremmo essere in una situazione di solidarietà.. per tutti! Questo io critico, se siamo nella melma, ne usciamo meglio tutti assieme..




La cosa drammatica è che nessuno parla di questo. 

La prima cosa da fare sarebbe pensione per tutti massimo mille euro!

Tutti i dipendenti statali amministrativi devono beccarsi un taglio del 20% dello stipendio. 

Neanche con la pandemia si riescono a toccare certe categorie, è assurdo. Finiremo gambe all'aria per dare 2mila euro di pensione all'80 enne retributivo, 1500 euro ai vari forestali, navigator e tutti gli impiegati degli uffici statali che di norma lavorano 3 ore al giorno, se ne hanno voglia, se no manco quello!

Tagliando di netto tutti sti soldi trovi un bel po' di risorse per darle a chi crea ricchezza reale nel paese, ma tanto non si farà


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Almeno c'è chi si diverte.
> 
> Io sono contentissimo di non avere figli per ora, e sicuramente non mi viene voglia di farli.
> Cultura e storia cancellate, mascherina, sandali e burka, inginocchiati verso la Mecca.
> ...



hai ragione ma cosa c'entra il virus coi sandali e il burka?
spero che mio figlio se ne vada in una nazione migliore un giorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma cosa c'entra il virus coi sandali e il burka?
> spero che mio figlio se ne vada in una nazione migliore un giorno.



Che è un mondo di m. dove una nazione come la Cina può annientare una civiltà in pochi mesi, e può farlo IMPUNEMENTE.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hai una vaga idea di cosa porterebbe questa tua idea, e chi ci speculerebbe? Esattamente coloro a cui dici di opporti.
> 
> Se vuoi continuare a votare in questo scenario da te ipotizzato anche tu tra una decina di anni dovrai andare nella tua sede PD più vicina e cominciare a farti una tessera di partito...
> Oppure avremmo un Rousseau nazionale, con "Elevati" di Grillo, dove l'esito è già deciso prima ancora di votare.
> ...



no appunto.

ma io parlo di un'utopia, purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che è un mondo di m. dove una nazione come la Cina può annientare una civiltà in pochi mesi, e può farlo IMPUNEMENTE.



sandali e burka con la questione virus per me non ha nessun legame.

che sia un mondo di m. sono d'accordo.

nel mio mondo ideale sandali in italia non ne entrano. e questo è un punto.
per quanto riguarda il virus si possono fare 1000 considerazioni ma di certo nel mio mondo ideale non sarebbe uscito dalla cina


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ci aspetta un autunno-inverno nerissimo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci aspetta un autunno-inverno nerissimo.



Ciò che arriverà dopo sarà anche peggio


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ciò che arriverà dopo sarà anche peggio



La vedo nerissima amico.
Provo un odio in questo momento verso i cinesi e verso i nostri politici che tu non hai idea.
I cinesi in quanto autori del disastro, i nostri politici per come hanno prima ridotto il nostro paese e poi per come stanno gestendo il tutto.
Ci stanno sottraendo,queste due parti in causa, di mano la nostra vita e il nostro futuro e dei nostri figli.

Sono stanco pure di leggere, commentare, replicare ma noto che in molti non hanno ben inteso la portata di ciò che sta accadendo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vedo nerissima amico.
> Provo un odio in questo momento verso i cinesi e verso i nostri politici che tu non hai idea.
> I cinesi in quanto autori del disastro, i nostri politici per come hanno prima ridotto il nostro paese e poi per come stanno gestendo il tutto.
> Ci stanno sottraendo,queste due parti in causa, di mano la nostra vita e il nostro futuro e dei nostri figli.
> ...



Condivido ogni parola, soprattutto la parte finale, ora non lo si capisce, ma più avanti lo capiranno anche gli altri credimi, purtroppo sulla propria pelle


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Bolla nel senso che tanti sono al "sicuro" non nel senso che non incontri persone durante la giornata. Purtroppo quando ci si trova con l'acqua alla gola ci si difende anche andando contro ai nostri stessi ideali. Io sono impulsivo, verbalmente aggressivo, prima rispondo e poi ci penso, so perfettamente di essere la classica pigna in culo, o come una vespa nei calzoni, il senso è quello, so di essere così e di essere pieno di difetti. Oggi però sono anche con le spalle al muro, e l'istinto mi porta anche a pensare che se le parole non servono più a nulla serve passare ad altro. Credo di essermi fatto capire, poi che tu possa avere un pensiero opposto ci sta.



Aldila di queste enormi (ed inutili) discussioni sullo sconvolgimento dell’ ordine mondiale in cui mangeremo noi il riso e i cinesi avran gli occhi non a mandorla, la cosa che conta é che ci riprenderemo da tutto questo e auguro a te e a tutti quelli nella tua situazione (compresa la mia compagna) di risollevarsi presto, la gente per bene che ha sempre lavorato non dovrebbe mai trovarsi in situazioni simili. 
Speriamo questo benedetto vaccino arrivi e che tra 2 anni ci ritroveremo con i parenti al ristorante a ricordare questi momenti ormai passati.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Ottobre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa drammatica è che nessuno parla di questo.
> 
> La prima cosa da fare sarebbe pensione per tutti massimo mille euro!
> 
> ...



Figuriamoci, lo sanno benissimo che gli imprenditori sono una quota minoritaria nel paese, il casino che faranno in piazza sarà molto inferiore a quello che farebbero tutti i vari mantenuti dello stato se tagliassero loro qualcosa. Manderanno avanti la baracca indebitandosi con l'Europa o con le patrimoniali, poi quando non saremo più in grado di pagare gli interessi sul debito ci ridurranno come la Grecia. In tutto questo la Cina osserva l'Occidente sgretolarsi grazie alla sua creatura, senza che nessuno osi fiatare, ma figuriamoci, l'unico che ha provato a danneggiarli (Trump) ha rischiato di scatenare una guerra civile nel suo paese. Metà di noi è alleata dei nemici esterni, non c'è modo di resistere così.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vedo nerissima amico.
> Provo un odio in questo momento verso i cinesi e verso i nostri politici che tu non hai idea.
> I cinesi in quanto autori del disastro, i nostri politici per come hanno prima ridotto il nostro paese e poi per come stanno gestendo il tutto.
> Ci stanno sottraendo,queste due parti in causa, di mano la nostra vita e il nostro futuro e dei nostri figli.
> ...



Abbiamo superato la crisi economica del 2008, credo e spero che supereremo anche questa ennesima disgrazia. Non possiamo fare altro che essere ottimisti e affrontare la vita mel migliore dei modi, star a deprimersi non penso aiuti nessuno. Pensate se ci fosse un asteroide che punta la terra in uno scenario di armageddon... li si che non ci sarebbe piu nulla da fare. Ma fino a che non succede una cosa del genere mi rifiuto di credere che andremo allo scatafascio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Abbiamo superato la crisi economica del 2008, credo e spero che supereremo anche questa ennesima disgrazia. Non possiamo fare altro che essere ottimisti e affrontare la vita mel migliore dei modi, star a deprimersi non penso aiuti nessuno. Pensate se ci fosse un asteroide che punta la terra in uno scenario di armageddon... li si che non ci sarebbe piu nulla da fare. Ma fino a che non succede una cosa del genere mi rifiuto di credere che andremo allo scatafascio.



Temo che la crisi del 2008 in confronto a questa sia una barzelletta.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Temo che la crisi del 2008 in confronto a questa sia una barzelletta.



Secondo me invece se resisti fino fine pandemia ( sperando sia davvero questione di 6/7 mesi) fatturi più di prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Abbiamo superato la crisi economica del 2008, credo e spero che supereremo anche questa ennesima disgrazia. Non possiamo fare altro che essere ottimisti e affrontare la vita mel migliore dei modi, star a deprimersi non penso aiuti nessuno. Pensate se ci fosse un asteroide che punta la terra in uno scenario di armageddon... li si che non ci sarebbe piu nulla da fare. Ma fino a che non succede una cosa del genere mi rifiuto di credere che andremo allo scatafascio.



Idealmente la nostra vita di prima è ferma a febbraio-marzo.
Abbiamo avuto una stagione felice, manco fossimo protagonisti del film 'risvegli', per ripiombare di nuovo nel buio più cupo.
Praticamente possiamo fare un 10% di quello che potevamo fare prima ed è chiaro che ne usciremo solo col vaccino(per chi ci crede).
Nel frattempo l'economia va a farsi benedire, attorno a noi solo morte, paura , disperazione.
Stiamo vivendo un medioevo.

Una roba che un anno fa non avremmo mai lontanamente immaginato.
Non credo regga il paragone con la crisi del 2008, questa è molto peggio.

Io mi reputo fondamentalmente forte,ho sempre aiutato gli altri in questo periodo, ma ti garantisco che i nervi e la forza mentale di tanti vacillano.
Saranno 5 mesi durissimi. Dobbiamo tenere duro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece se resisti fino fine pandemia ( sperando sia davvero questione di 6/7 mesi) fatturi più di prima.



Non funziona così, ci saranno centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro in meno, non è che finisce la pandemia ed il giorno dopo è tutto come prima, purtroppo non è possibile.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non funziona così, ci saranno centinaia di migliaia di posti di lavoro in meno, non è che finisce la pandemia ed il giorno dopo è tutto come prima, purtroppo non è possibile.



Ok, mettiamo che prima in Italia arrivavano 50.000.000 di turisti all' anno ( cifra a caso, non lo so quanti sono)

A pandemia "terminata", c'è una ragione per cui non dovrebbero tornare 50.000.000 di turisti all' anno?

Qualcuno avrà perso il lavoro, sicuramente si, ma se tornano i consueti 50.000.000 di turisti all' anno la domanda tornerà pari pari ad un anno fa, con conseguente recupero di posti di lavoro ed eventuali aperture di attività, dagli stessi soggetti oppure da altri.

Non è per farla facile, ometto volutamente tutte le complicanze relative, ma a livello macro dovrebbe andare cosi, in teoria, speriamo pure in pratica


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Idealmente la nostra vita di prima è ferma a febbraio-marzo.
> Abbiamo avuto una stagione felice, manco fossimo protagonisti del film 'risvegli', per ripiombare di nuovo nel buio più cupo.
> Praticamente possiamo fare un 10% di quello che potevamo fare prima ed è chiaro che ne usciremo solo col vaccino(per chi ci crede).
> Nel frattempo l'economia va a farsi benedire, attorno a noi solo morte, paura , disperazione.
> ...



Si è abbastanza sfiancante, mi rendo conto anche io che è dura, lo sento proprio.

Se fossi anziano la vivrei ancora in modo più stressato col mio carattere.

Fortuna non dobbiamo almeno preoccuparci della malattia in senso stretto dato che siamo diversamente giovani; ma del resto è quando il gioco si fa duro che i duri cominciano a giocare.

Bisogna tenere botta, finchè c'è la salute c'è tutto si dice, ma è davvero cosi.

Bisogna tenere duro anche per quelli più fragili caratterialmente.


----------



## danjr (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inutile fare voli fantasiosi, come Spagna. Francia a Marzo erano 2msettimane dietro di noi, noi adesso siamo 10 giorni dietro alla Francia,
> Per vedere cosa accadrá tra 10 giorni qui, basta guardare adesso li.
> 
> Emblematica la dichiarazione della Merkel al vertice UE, *“avremmo dovuto chiudere prima, ma l’opinione pubblica ha bisogno di vedere gli ospedali pieni per accettare tali provvedimenti”.* Come al solito di una chiarezza e franchezza imbarazzante.
> ...


Questo è parlar chiaro...
Noti qualche differenza con "è tutto sotto controllo", "eviteremo un secondo lockdown" ecc di contiana memoria?


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Idealmente la nostra vita di prima è ferma a febbraio-marzo.
> Abbiamo avuto una stagione felice, manco fossimo protagonisti del film 'risvegli', per ripiombare di nuovo nel buio più cupo.
> Praticamente possiamo fare un 10% di quello che potevamo fare prima ed è chiaro che ne usciremo solo col vaccino(per chi ci crede).
> Nel frattempo l'economia va a farsi benedire, attorno a noi solo morte, paura , disperazione.
> ...




Si, è vero... è usurante... ma non ci resta che resistere... non possiamo fare altro. Tentiamo di far le cose normali e indossiam le mascherine.. che devi fare d'altronde?


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Si, è vero... è usurante... ma non ci resta che resistere... non possiamo fare altro. Tentiamo di far le cose normali e indossiam le mascherine.. che devi fare d'altronde?



Quel che resta delle cose normali, quel che resta, amico.
Quella che stiamo vivendo è un surrogato di vita , per non parlare della morte e il dolore di chi il virus l'ha avuto e/o ha perso cari o ha perso lavoro e attività.

Alla fine ci si abitua a tutto ma quante cose abbiamo perso??
Quanta vita e passioni stiamo perdendo?

Si potesse fare causa alla cina il danno sarebbe non calcolabile.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, mettiamo che prima in Italia arrivavano 50.000.000 di turisti all' anno ( cifra a caso, non lo so quanti sono)
> 
> A pandemia "terminata", c'è una ragione per cui non dovrebbero tornare 50.000.000 di turisti all' anno?
> 
> ...



Amico, non si creano attività così dal nulla perché ti arriva una presunta ondata di turisti, cosa che non credo assolutamente.

Il nostro tessuto sociale più profondo è costituito da gente che lavora da anni, ha esperienza e lavora costantemente, giorno per giorno. Da cui la passione, la tradizione e la qualità del nostro prodotto e di quanto offriamo.

Non vorrei sembrare stucchevole (e lo sarò per i detrattori), ma le attività "usa e getta", che non si fondano su una costante attenzione e si reggono solo sul momentaneo, sono esattamente le attività che vedranno i cinesi venire qui a spadroneggiare.

Ma chi è che si prende la briga di rimettere su un qualcosa che poi vedi scomparire al primo vairus?

Perché sarà così per un bel pezzo d'ora in poi, eh.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non si creano attività così dal nulla perché ti arriva una presunta ondata di turisti, cosa che non credo assolutamente.
> 
> Il nostro tessuto sociale più profondo è costituito da gente che lavora da anni, ha esperienza e lavora costantemente, giorno per giorno. Da cui la passione, la tradizione e la qualità del nostro prodotto e di quanto offriamo.
> 
> ...



Quelli che lo fanno da anni e bene caro Gabri, avranno ( leggittimamente ) da parte decine o centinaia di migliaia di euro.

Vedrai che non lasceranno marcire un business avviato o redditizio, toccheranno i propri soldi e risparmi, ma faranno di tutto per lasciare una cosa in piedi che loro hanno creato col cuore ed il sudore e permettere magari ai figli di proseguire.

Verrà spazzato via chi ha lavorato male, chi per cause contingenti pur essendo bravissimo sul lavoro ed onesto, ma non ha liquidità, oppure chi è un novello del settore e purtroppo se la piglierà in quel posto.

Le crisi spazzano i deboli, purtroppo. Anche i deboli che non lo meritano evidentemente.

Che poi, come ripeto come un disco rotto, non ci vorrebbe chissà che scienza per congelare qualsiasi tipo di pagamento fino a fine pandemia, per chiunque non possa pagare.

Poi certo, se questa pandemia durerà anni e anni, allora alzo le mani. 
Tutti i miei ragionamenti sono ottica di parziale fine pandemia entro 6/7 mesi da oggi.


----------



## danjr (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh ma il problema è uguale, se la fermano come dimostra che vive con me? Per i documenti non c'è tempo.



Nel mio caso questa è l'unica nota positiva, mi faccio un po' i cavoli miei per un mesetto ehheeh


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate, vi do una notizia dell' ultima ora: il 40% delle attuali infezioni viene da una piccola variante del Covid-19 che *pare* sia nata tra gli agricoltori della Spagna.
> 
> Praticamente ci è tornato da quelli che son andati a Ibiza e Formentera.



Wow.
Stai dando nuove scuse a chi le aveva finite per insultare Maldini


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Wow.
> Stai dando nuove scuse a chi le aveva finite per insultare Maldini



Hanno appena aperto un 3d a riguardo


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ho il terrore che questo secondo lockdown non darà i risultati sperati...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non si creano attività così dal nulla perché ti arriva una presunta ondata di turisti, cosa che non credo assolutamente.
> 
> Il nostro tessuto sociale più profondo è costituito da gente che lavora da anni, ha esperienza e lavora costantemente, giorno per giorno. Da cui la passione, la tradizione e la qualità del nostro prodotto e di quanto offriamo.
> 
> ...



Semplice, quello che vedendo tantissima domanda oltre l’offerta pensa a riempirla.

Io ho visto l’esempio del paese dei miei nonni: Bagnoregio, paese sperduto in cima alla provincia di Viterbo... da quando Civita di Bagnoregio é entrata nel circolo del grande turismo, i numeri dei turisti sono esplosi e cosí le proposte per soddisfare la domanda: B&B, Ristoranti, Osterie, Alberghi... come funghi, senza tradizione nel servizio, ma con una cultura millenaria alle spalle che ci permea tutti in Italia.

Qualcuno sará bravo e si espanderá, qualcuno meno e chiuderá.

Ma é molto piú semplice di come la fai.

La domanda regola l’offerta e la domanda non c’é motivo perché nel medio periodo non ritorni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo che qualcuno venga a tagliarvi la testa questa volta.



.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Semplice, quello che vedendo tantissima domanda oltre l’offerta pensa a riempirla.
> 
> Io ho visto l’esempio del paese dei miei nonni: Bagnoregio, paese sperduto in cima alla provincia di Viterbo... da quando Civita di Bagnoregio é entrata nel circolo del grande turismo, i numeri dei turisti sono esplosi e cosí le proposte per soddisfare la domanda: B&B, Ristoranti, Osterie, Alberghi... come funghi, senza tradizione nel servizio, ma con una cultura millenaria alle spalle che ci permea tutti in Italia.
> 
> ...



Anche da me, paesino di 300 anime, riempito di B&B , prezzi alti e voti eccellenti, che quasi mi da fastidio perchè alcuni sono gestiti da gente che è simpatica come un m.. sotto al piede.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, mettiamo che prima in Italia arrivavano 50.000.000 di turisti all' anno ( cifra a caso, non lo so quanti sono)
> 
> A pandemia "terminata", c'è una ragione per cui non dovrebbero tornare 50.000.000 di turisti all' anno?
> 
> ...



La ragione per cui non tornano i turisti è perché ci sono meno attrazioni, meno ristoranti e perché anche nel resto del mondo c'è la crisi economica.

Senza considerare che migliaia di strutture alberghiere saranno fallite per quel tempo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Semplice, quello che vedendo tantissima domanda oltre l’offerta pensa a riempirla.
> 
> Io ho visto l’esempio del paese dei miei nonni: Bagnoregio, paese sperduto in cima alla provincia di Viterbo... da quando Civita di Bagnoregio é entrata nel circolo del grande turismo, i numeri dei turisti sono esplosi e cosí le proposte per soddisfare la domanda: B&B, Ristoranti, Osterie, Alberghi... come funghi, senza tradizione nel servizio, ma con una cultura millenaria alle spalle che ci permea tutti in Italia.
> 
> ...



Ma molto più semplice cosa? Ma che stai dicendo? Ma hai idea di quanto sia oneroso e difficile tenere in piedi una attività alberghiera imprenditoriale? 
Costi di gestione, personale, tasse nazionali e comunali.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma molto più semplice cosa? Ma che stai dicendo? Ma hai idea di quanto sia oneroso e difficile tenere in piedi una attività alberghiera imprenditoriale?
> Costi di gestione, personale, tasse nazionali e comunali.



Non ho detto che non sia faticoso gestirla.
Dicevo che se in un posto ci sono sempre 1.000 richieste di pernottamenti è una totale offerta di 100 posti, é facile che l’offerta venga riempita da varie attivitá imprenditoriali, anche perché all’inizio i prezzi sarebbero alti essendo bassa l’offerta.
Qualcuno fallirá perché non é capace, altri invece fioriranno perché bravi.
Ma se c’é la domanda, l’offerta gli va dietro.

Chi conoscerá il lavoro alla riapertura sará avvantaggiato.
Chi addirittura é riuscito a tenere in piedi la vecchia attivitá potrá partire con grande vantaggio.

É una situazione di m. Per chi é nel settore, lo so, ma dal punto di vista del sistema é come una ferita che il tempo rimarginerà da sola.
Diverso, come dicevo prima, il contesto di aziende che competono sul mercato internazionale o che lavorano per queste. Se li perdi il treno il lavoro sparisce per sempre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma molto più semplice cosa? Ma che stai dicendo? Ma hai idea di quanto sia oneroso e difficile tenere in piedi una attività alberghiera imprenditoriale?
> Costi di gestione, personale, tasse nazionali e comunali.



Lascia perdere, non ti avvelenare il sangue e passa oltre, perdi tempo a spiegare ste cose, non importano a nessuno che non sia nella stessa situazione.


----------



## malos (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, non ti avvelenare il sangue e passa oltre, perdi tempo a spiegare ste cose, non importano a nessuno che non sia nella stessa situazione.



Se anche il tuo primo ministro parla di attività sacrificabili... per questi qui poi bastano i voti di quelli del reddito di cittadinanza e dei pubblici impiegati per cui non cambia niente anzi. Come fossero loro a reggere il paese...


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Ottobre 2020)

OMS l'altra settimana diceve che il lockdown non serve a nulla perche la cura non puo essere peggio del virus (quello che diceva Trump al inizio). E ora ci ritroviamo qui a parlare del lockdown.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma molto più semplice cosa? Ma che stai dicendo? Ma hai idea di quanto sia oneroso e difficile tenere in piedi una attività alberghiera imprenditoriale?
> Costi di gestione, personale, tasse nazionali e comunali.





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, non ti avvelenare il sangue e passa oltre, perdi tempo a spiegare ste cose, non importano a nessuno che non sia nella stessa situazione.





Facile fare i democratici...col culo degli altri

Facile fare i solidali...col culo degli altri

Facile fare gli "economisti"...col culo degli altri

Facile trovare "soluzioni"...col culo degli altri

Facile pontificare...col culo degli altri


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Se anche il tuo primo ministro parla di attività sacrificabili... per questi qui poi bastano i voti di quelli del reddito di cittadinanza e dei pubblici impiegati per cui non cambia niente anzi. Come fossero loro a reggere il paese...



Attività sacrificabili e superflue. Io mi domando fino a che punto si spingeranno nell'incattivire la gente, forse sotto sotto ci sperano per gridare all'allarme fassistah. Ad ogni modo la sto vivendo più serenamente che a marzo, forse perché non pagherò un solo euro tra tasse, mutuo e altro, forse perché sento di essere ad un passo dalla schizofrenia o boh, forse mi sono solo arreso e attendo inerme il botto finale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Facile fare i democratici...col culo degli altri
> 
> Facile fare i solidali...col culo degli altri
> 
> ...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Facile fare i democratici...col culo degli altri
> 
> Facile fare i solidali...col culo degli altri
> 
> ...



Per fortuna non conosco personalmente le persone che stanno scrivendo certe amenità. Perché gli farei passare un bruttissimo quarto d'ora


"eh ma a livello macro non cambia niente"


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono ricchi perchè fanno le scelte giuste. finchè si da sempre la colpa agli altri non si va da nessuna parte.
> qui non si tratta di poterlo fare o meno, non ci sono speranze, va fatto. come non ci sono speranze di farti capire questo concetto.



Certo, certo!


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non conosco personalmente le persone che stanno scrivendo certe amenità. Perché gli farei passare un bruttissimo quarto d'ora
> 
> 
> "eh ma a livello macro non cambia niente"



Saro sincero, mi fosse detto in faccia non so se la prenderei troppo bene neanch'io. Ormai sono praticamente partito di mente


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Attività sacrificabili e superflue. Io mi domando fino a che punto si spingeranno nell'incattivire la gente, forse sotto sotto ci sperano per gridare all'allarme fassistah. Ad ogni modo la sto vivendo più serenamente che a marzo, forse perché non pagherò un solo euro tra tasse, mutuo e altro, forse perché sento di essere ad un passo dalla schizofrenia o boh, forse mi sono solo arreso e attendo inerme il botto finale.



Ti aggiorno su come la sinistra itagliana vede l'iniziativa privata e chi mette su un'attività imprenditoriale: come ladri, farabutti, imbroglioni, individualisti (cioè quasi fascisti) e, dulcis in fundo, evasori. 


Cioè feccia da sacrificabile perché tanto non votano per loro. Per loro meglio essere sussidiati per non fare nulla e ingrassare i dipendenti pubblici che lavorano poco e male. Ma questi votano per loro quindi vanno bene.


----------

